# replacement tv for pop up system?



## scottie58 (Aug 18, 2009)

Just taken delivery of our 2008 i47 - lovely van, but what a rubbish tv! It is the original 19" non widescreen Alphatronics which has a terrible picture - lots of banding. Time to upgrade it to compliment the telesat dish we are having fitted. Also found out that it is on constant standby ( 4W) when lighting circuit on - not good as we mainly are not on hookup.

The pop up mechanism makes the choice of replacements very limited due to size restrictions. Avtex is out due to connections being at right angles to rear. Cello looks ok as connections point down, but DVD slot would be inaccessible. The newer pop ups have a hinge to allow some angling of the screen - anybody supply me with a pic of this so that i can customise ours?

Or what have you managed to fit? The cello has a built in FTA sat reciever which would mean one box less to fit!

thanks in advance


----------



## scottie58 (Aug 18, 2009)

problem solved! I have bought a Cello ( branded Enox) 19" with FTA sat reciever, fits into pop up no problem. I have made a hinged bracket which allows access to DVD slot and also angles the screen towards front seats. The pop up actually has a built in on/off switch which only came to light when I disassembled it. Very good feature which I was not aware of. The Enox tv also has a on/off switch as standard. Picture quality is excellent, can't wait to try the satellite reciever when the dish is fitted tomorrow. Other plus is only 1 remote to control everything


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Carthago TV*

Hi there, you posted back in July about replacing tv in your I47 - have you any photos of the way you accessed the DVD slot? I know Essanjay were doing one recently for an owner and that was an Axtex but what a job. Our sound was fed through our radio and the picture isn't that bad but limits adding another tv as to how the box has been compromised for the sound.


----------



## tri-peter (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi
I have an I47 and want to replace TV with a Cello 19" as it has good write ups on Amazon.
Have you any more info about your hinged bracket and how you accessed the DVD?

Cheers
Peter


----------



## makem (Nov 4, 2012)

*cello tv*

Hi,
I too am hoping you will give some more info on which model cello tv you bought and maybe tell how you fixed the bracket. 
thank you.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*tv replacement in popup bracketH*

Hi Makem, and Peter, Are you in the Carthago newletter list? A contribution in the December 2012 one gave a brief writeup on fitting a Cello but only took picture once fitted. Again a hinge was mentioned. I'd like to take ours apart and see what can be done. I feel that a fine plywood insert culd be put in place of the gaget there now with a wood shelf on the top to sit the tv on top when not in the stored box. The Avtex is a fine tv, no doubt about that, and it now had built in skybox and freeview.Have requested contact with the guy on newsletter and waiting for reply. Will pass on any info, as I hope you will to me if you find a solution.
Wendy


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Replace TV*

I have now been in contact with a Carthago owner who has replaced his rubbish tv with c Cello. I have instructions and drawings (infortunately he didn't take piictures as he went. Anyone interested in drawings and instructions, pm me and I will send you details.


----------

